# Why PFS?



## JoeMich (Aug 5, 2020)

Ive been wondering about why some people find pickle forks attractive. Is it just a matter of choice, or are there advantages to shooting this design as opposed to the more traditional slingshots? Are they more accurate, or easier to shoot? Their design looks easier to pocket and carry, and they look 'cute'; any other advantages? I have no immediate plans to go down this road, since I'm still trying to master the Occularis, but am naturally curious.

All thoughts and comments greatly appreciated!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

New thread in the General section called "PFS anyone?". Some good info there. In a nutshell... They are more challenging and require a specific technique, but once mastered are as accurate as any other frame. They are the ultimate in pocket friendly. They open the door to things you never thought could be turned into a slingshot. Lots of really cool designs. To me they just have a big coolness factor. In the end they are just another option in this awesome hobby.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

JoeMich said:


> Ive been wondering about why some people find pickle forks attractive. Is it just a matter of choice, or are there advantages to shooting this design as opposed to the more traditional slingshots? Are they more accurate, or easier to shoot? Their design looks easier to pocket and carry, and they look 'cute'; any other advantages? I have no immediate plans to go down this road, since I'm still trying to master the Occularis, but am naturally curious.
> 
> All thoughts and comments greatly appreciated!


The only answer to your statement is that PFS is an extension of the hobby. I was exactly where you are now a while back. Dedicated to being the best that I could be with wide fork gaps, and aim and anchor. Took me a while to really get good at it and come to complete understanding of aim and release and all the variables. I built a PFS fork for someone else by request and that sparked a small interest in giving it a try. Like many others, I watched a handful of youtube videos and banded up a quick homemade OPFS. Managed to not hit my hand and was on a quest to figure out something new. Long story short, I made some really good friends through the forums and got some good personal video coaching on the technique. Now I am happy to say that I enjoy shooting both wide fork frames, PFS frames, and frameless. It is a good mix to keep the hobby interesting.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

For me I just wanted to see if I could shoot a pfs. Not until I drilled holes in one for tubes did I enjoy shooting it. Not my first choice, but there are days when I go out to the shop pickup the pfs and just randomly shoot a can to vent my frustrations. When it comes to OFS I would rather watch someone proficient at it. We never know until we try.


----------



## JoeMich (Aug 5, 2020)

Gentlemen, thank you for your replies. Good information; much appreciated. Now I fully realize that my PFS in the distant future, and that Arturo is either a gifted PFS genius, or he started with slingshots during childhood!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I gave the pickle fork a try couple of months ago. Not really that good at normal slingshots at the time I thought I'd give it a try. Ended up hitting myself in the thumb the third shot and then the fourth shot rebounded and hit me in the chest ... put the pickle fork down at that moment and haven't picked it up since. Sure someday I'll try it but I want to try the frameless and get that done before I mess around with a pickle fork again.


----------



## JoeMich (Aug 5, 2020)

Vince 4242, sorry to hear about your bad experience with the PFS. It's very convincing information that I'm taking to heart. After the many lumps and bumps that I've experienced during my lifetime, the pickle fork is not to be in my future! I'll stick with traditional design wide fork shooting OTT. I do admire the skill of people that can shoot a PFS.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I can relate to the shooting yourself with PFS. Only took me 3 RTS "Return to Sender" before I tweaked the technique from beginner mode. PFS is dangerous if you don't approach it with a bit of respect and proper technique. There is a bit more to it than just holding the pouch with a speed bump release. I highly recommend to seeking out someone who is proficient in the PFS style and get shooting advice. If you want to see the standard of good PFS shooting, look to YouTube for all of Arturo Borquez's content on shooting and how to tie on the pouch. There is no absolute right way and wrong way, but there are important details that will help prevent you from shooting yourself in the hand, or a RTS. Besides Arturo, there are a number of proficient shooters that have created good PFS and Butterfly shooting video content. Mark Seljan, Dgui, Bone, and many more.


----------

